# The "Wall of Anubias" - sorta :) **UPDATED! (page 2)**



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

brilliant!


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I love it!! I'm going to steal this idea so much.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great, steal away! 

The stems of the Anubias at petsmart are just the perfect size for the suction cup clips - and they are easy to pop off, re-arrange and clean behind. 

It is one plant that is very nice and healthy at the chain stores - several varieties too. Would be cheaper if you got a bunch at once from the sale room though


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm surprised those suction cups are holding well for you. I purchased them before and they were junk. Great application and I'm going to try this on my tank.

Thanks!


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

+1 !


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

don't know if the brand matters, these were right of the hook at petsmart, just pushed them on good and hard (the suction cup, not the plants) Haven't had one come lose, and it has been over 2 months so far. I guess they aren't really holding much either, so it works!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

And the smaller fish (chili's and platy fry) and RCS seem to like them


----------



## vanadium (Nov 4, 2012)

I really like when anubias are attached to driftwood, they spread along it.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

me too, one of my favorite plants - I have a good sized nana attached to the driftwood in the middle of the tank (hard to see as it is green on green, but right behind the lowest platy) and a coffeefolia right of that in the crotch of 2 branches. I mis-treated the coffeefolia when I first got it and didn't have a clue (the old leaves have holes in them), but it has recovered nicely and is putting out new leaves now.


----------



## vanadium (Nov 4, 2012)

You should love my tank, it's filled with anubias on driftwoods !

My anubias got hurt when i moved the tank, they have been hit by the sun directly when transported in my car. Leaves melted and got dry. But it recovered well after trimming damaged leaves.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2011)

I am also going to steal this idea. 

Great idea mate!


----------



## Em85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Great idea!!! Gonna try it


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Gonna borrow - got some of the airline suction cups with the 90 gal tank I got for a case of beer. Great idea!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

UPDATE - the plants seem happy enough, even got a bloom on one! Cell phone refused to focus on the actual flower, here is the best shot I could get:


----------



## austinramirez (Dec 21, 2009)

jbrady33, you are a genius. I have been trying to figure out how to mount anubias on my tank walls. So simple and cheap!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Fun technique. Looks good!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nicely played!!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

What a clever idea, I'm stealing it too! lol It looks great :smile:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Neat idea and nice bloom!


----------



## J.mccollum (Apr 29, 2012)

love it!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

The roots won't rot hung like that? I'm a total plant newbie lol I didn't know you could do this.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

No.Anubias grows extensive root system that hangs down like a curtain. I have a bunch of root and don know what to do with it?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool. I have 5 large Anubias plants, and always made a effort to keep the roots buried. This will definitely open up more space for me. Right on


----------



## Phantomlink (Feb 9, 2013)

is this anubias nana or will any kind of anubias work?


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Fantastic idea! Going to try this too!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantomlink said:


> is this anubias nana or will any kind of anubias work?


There are a few kinds there - all from Petsmart in the tubes  As long as you avoid the non-aquatic species their plants are actually pretty good. Have had great luck with their anubias and crypt wendtii green. 

Any Anubias should work, none of them need/want their roots buired.


----------

